# Yesterdays finds



## hemihampton (Oct 7, 2012)

Found a dump down by the River. Looks like 1900-1910 stuff. Founds lots of Medicine bottle but most not embossed, probably had paper labels. Found a few Detroit Beer bottles. My Favorite & what I collect. Found a cool looking Blue Flamed bucket. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 7, 2012)

Group pic


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 7, 2012)

Pic of some embossed Medicine bottles. Are these any good? LEON.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks like you had a good time!!


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 7, 2012)

Some Beers


----------



## hunting262 (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow nice finds  keep on digging.


----------



## Blackglass (Oct 7, 2012)

All the meds are all common, but they definitely are a good sign. Keep digging!


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 7, 2012)

The meds were Dr Kings New Discovery (for coughs & colds, Chicago), J.E. Combaults or Gombaults? California Perfume co. Fruit Flavor (a.k.a. Avon) & MRS Winslows. Little bottle is 3 in 1 Oil. I'm hoping to dig something better on return trip. LEON.


----------



## madman (Oct 7, 2012)

heck yeah! looks like a great spot! nice finds


----------



## KBbottles (Oct 7, 2012)

Great age to dig!  Not too new.  Those combaults do fairly well on the bay sometimes.  Its hit or miss.  Congrats on the quantity!


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 8, 2012)

Some in the ground pics


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 8, 2012)

Another


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 8, 2012)

Sure is fun to mine those layers....Glad to see some of you actually finding some bottles....Thanks for the post.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice dump!  It looks like you have a good density of bottles and a lot of whole ones.


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice digs.  Keep it going and posting please.

 PD


----------



## GACDIG (Oct 9, 2012)

Leon, They may be common but you got a good dig going..................
 gac


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 9, 2012)

I think I only scratched the surface, I think there is alot more to dig & find. I should be back there on the weekend. Stay Tuned. LEON.


----------



## 2find4me (Oct 9, 2012)

Did you dig a nehi with a basket-type weave design?  If you did may I ask where its from?  Thanks.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 9, 2012)

The Nehi came from the city dump that was bulldozed a few years ago. It was nearby. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 13, 2012)

Went back to this river dump today And I think I may of made some better finds. Found 2 blob top Koppitz Melchers Quart beer bottles from Detroit. Found some Meds I cant find any info on? Found a Milk I can't find any info on? The Meds are KALMUS CHEMICAL CO. CINCINNATI, on sides it sez DR. GUERTINS NERVE SYRUP. Anybody know anything about this one? Is it a tough one? Found 2 little ABBOTT ALKALOIDAL COMPANY CHICAGO. Anybody know anything about these? Also found a NOTT'S INC. one quart milk from Romeo Michigan. Anybody know anything about that one? Any help Appreciated. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 13, 2012)

Another pic


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 13, 2012)

Pic of Kalmus Chemicals DR. Guertins Nerve Syrup. Is this a tough one?


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 13, 2012)

another


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 13, 2012)

another pic


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 13, 2012)

Pic of ABBOTTS ALKALOIDAL


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 13, 2012)

Pics of NOTT'S Romeo Michigan Milk. Is this a tough one?  LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 13, 2012)

Another


----------



## THE BADGER (Oct 13, 2012)

got a few nice ones leon good job,this is can badger from rusty bunch.


----------



## madman (Oct 13, 2012)

hey leon looks like youve got a great dump there! great pix! keep me in mind for any toledo stuff


----------



## madman (Oct 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  hemihampton
> 
> Went back to this river dump today And I think I may of made some better finds. Found 2 blob top Koppitz Melchers Quart beer bottles from Detroit. Found some Meds I cant find any info on? Found a Milk I can't find any info on? The Meds are KALMUS CHEMICAL CO. CINCINNATI, on sides it sez DR. GUERTINS NERVE SYRUP. Anybody know anything about this one? Is it a tough one? Found 2 little ABBOTT ALKALOIDAL COMPANY CHICAGO. Anybody know anything about these? Also found a NOTT'S INC. one quart milk from Romeo Michigan. Anybody know anything about that one? Any help Appreciated. THANKS, LEON.


awsome pix


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 13, 2012)

Found a big stone jug, but ended up it was broken in about 20 little pieces. I was going to glue together but I think some peices were missing. Heres a pic of the handle. Never got another pic of the rest of it (peices) Madman, I did find a broken  Huebner from Toledo. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: THE BADGER
> 
> got a few nice ones leon good job,this is can badger from rusty bunch.


 

 No beer cans in this dump, It's to old. There is some in the 50's dump only about 30 feet away at rivers edge. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks, Tom.  When I did a search in this bottle site for DR. Guertins nothing came up. Anybody in here have this bottle? Should it be on the common list?  LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 13, 2012)

My Research on the Dr. Kings said it was common. But I seem to see the other variation more often, The one that says Consumption instead of Coughs & Cold. LEON


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 14, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Here's a update. Went back again today for only 3 hours. Found some cool stuff today. Found my first unbroken Hutch or Hutchinson bottle. It was a D C FUNKE from Detroit. Which I've heard of  but don't know much about it. Is it a tough one or common? What's it's Value? Found a cool old Whiskey bottle that had white painted letters on it. Said STOCKDALE WHISKEY. I know some people paint the embossing white nowadays for better visability/readabilty but did not know they did that over 100 years ago. Must of came from the local bar, The old town (small 1 horse town) was established in 1817 a only a couple hundred feet away up over hill. When I tried to carefully clean it the white started washing off so I stopped to try to preserve it. No Embossing on the bottle. Found a large size Mason jar with patend date of 1858. Found a smaller one last week. Found a few different Keller Inks. Also found a Blue Hemingway Insulator. Enjoy Pics.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 14, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

As I dug around DC FUNKE Hutch to remove I ran into this dang Hemingway insulator in nice blue color. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 14, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Heres the STOCKDALE Whiskey in the ground pic. Was Stumped by the white letters, seemed Odd, Anybody else ever find a bottle with handmade white painted letters? LEON.


----------



## epackage (Oct 14, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Looks like a Back Bar bottle...


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 14, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Notice the odd looking bottle bottom still in ground behind it. I left it for another time. Wonder what it is? I had a large dirt roof overhang & was afraid to dig that one out incase of a Colapse. I was digging alone but should be back soon with another digger. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 14, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Mason Jar Pics


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 14, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Different Kellers Ink pics


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 14, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Some other cleaned pics


----------



## creeper71 (Oct 14, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*



> ORIGINAL: hemihampton
> 
> Different Kellers Ink pics


 can you please get a picture of the insulator in the sunlight? thanks


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 14, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

No Sunlight today, It's been cloudy & drizzling rain all day today & yesterday. Sucks digging in the mud. LEON.


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 14, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Oh yeah, that Stockdale is definitely a back-bar bottle. Even with the loss, provided it is a brand from a collectible distillery it is probably the most valuable of the lot.

 And in the image with the whiskey and the strange shaped bottle you left behind in the dirt, well, it looks like another back-bar bottle! Who knows, you may be tapping into a zone with a good number of back bar bottles dumped after the saloons closed shop due to prohibition. I'd definitely go back and cave that spot in and dig it out in search of more. Some had cut/etched and gilded lettering, which should hold up far better than the paint. Good luck!


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 14, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Thanks for info, I kinda figured must be from nearby saloon. Yeah, Would be cool to find more. Should be back real soon with help. Heres some Pics of Pretty Blue Hemingray No 9 Insulator, Back sez Patent date of May 2nd 1893. Is this thing worth anything?  LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 14, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Another pic. I know they come in different colors, is the blue worth more? LEON.


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 14, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Those insulators are about as common as the dirt you found it in. [] I can't sell them for more than a dollar. Pay attention to ones with swirls of different colors or random junk in the glass. I saw a hemingray 42 i think it was, super common and in the standard blue color, but it had a 1921 penny inside of it. Think brought over 2 grand.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 14, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Thats what I thought, I did see a cool odd colored one get about $800 on ebay  a few years ago. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 17, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Went back to see what I left in my hole behind the Painted backbar Stockdale Whiskey. Was hoping for another cool piece but pulled out a plain bottle. Cool shape though. I'll find something better on a return trip. Treasurehunt Tom went with me & pulled out a Cool Art Deco Soda bottle. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 17, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

The suspense is over. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 17, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Here's a Insulator like mine on ebay, only differerance is the Pinkish color. Got big bucks. LEON.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GORGEOUS-DK-LAVENDAR-CD-106-HEMINGRAY-No-9-PATENT-MAY-2-1893-INSULATOR-/330799496846?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d052fbe8e&nma=true&si=S7TCro6fM1JPycGSmRuXvbJ90Sk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## 2find4me (Oct 17, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

That insulator is in a rare color, here is one like yours:
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Hemingray-No-9-Blue-Green-Glass-Insulator-Art-Vintage-May-2nd-1893-rare-/190722737201?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c67f60431


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 17, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

This one like mine also. Somehow this one got $20.00? LEON.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/RP913-Vtg-Hemingray-9-Glass-Hydro-Telephone-Insulator-/370639482895?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item564bd5b00f&nma=true&si=S7TCro6fM1JPycGSmRuXvbJ90Sk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## tigue710 (Oct 18, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

great digging pics, thank you!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Oct 18, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

looks like a good toc dump , good pics and good luck.


----------



## Asterx (Oct 18, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Nice stuff, I like the backbar and the 1/2 gallon mason. Hey the insulator will look nice in the window. I like the color... Keep it up and keep showing us your spoils! []


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 18, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Went back after work with Treasurehunt Tom. While in the Process of trying to dig out a huge stoneware jug I ended up diging up these Med bottles. Dr Peter Farhneys & Sons Chicago With some German or other Odd Foreign language on back. Souders, Fletchers Castoria & my Favorite the Owl Drug Store from Mt. Clemens Michigan with Picture of Owl on bottle. Never did get the huge jug or crock out yet. Will on return trip, just hope it's whole & unbroken. I hear most these Meds I found are common, Is Farhneys or Owl common? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 18, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Better Pic of OWL, Anybody else ever see this one? Is it a tough bottle or common? THANKS, LEON.


----------



## epackage (Oct 18, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

These Owl meds are common but that doesn't mean this towns example is....Hopefully someone knows...


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 18, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Fahrney bottle is very common. That owl druggist is super sweet, great find! I see that a 6 inch one sold on ebay in 2007 (worthpoint) but don't have a subscription so can't see what it sold for. Perhaps someone can help with that.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 18, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Was the worthpoint one from Mt Clemens? Probably came from many different cities. LEON.


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 18, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Yup.

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/emb-owl-drug-store-mt-clemens-michigan-mich


----------



## Brains (Oct 19, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Insulator's a cd-106 hemingray from the late 1890's.  The blue ones like yours are a bit uncommon, if you ask me- i once thought they were made during the 1894-1895 muncie plant shutdown/Covington re-activation because all the 9's with that style of prismic embossing like yours turn up in that same blue colour, a sort of green aqua colour, and sometimes a rare true green.  Most commonly the blue colour- i think i've actually seen more blue than aqua in that style.  Sometimes they're really junky too, there's a listing in the guide (for some reason) for a milky or bubbly hemingray blue hemingray 9 and 12. (they made the 12's in the same colours and embossings) that are the same thing... just for some reason randomly really bubbly.  

 Why would i think they're from the 1894-5 covington production?  I have no idea... that doesn't make any sense.  Maybe it does.  The date seems way too old for prismic embossing... should be script, and the colour isn't a covington colour.  Or maybe it is?  I didn't work there so i wouldn't know for sure.  Usually covington produced insulators were light/ice shades... but that was during normal production before the muncie plant- maybe they got their glass making..........stuff.... from a differen't supplier during the re-start?  Was it that big sand dune in Michigan city?  That's the one responcible for ball blue and hemingray blue... but your hemingray blue doesn't look like 1920's hemingray 42-with-a-1-on-the-dome hemingray blue like the michigan city sand was responsible for.  I feel like that odd shade of hemingray blue only shows up on 9's and 12's with that style of prismic embossing and that sort of glass texture.  Lots of times those show up with a lot of dome glass and they're usually really crude.  

 You can find them in two places here in columbus- one's a dump and the others the toledo-columbus railroad on the west side of the tracks eh? 

 Your 9 is pretty uncommon compared to the typical aqua units people always find.  More so than the other prismic embossed ones, much more so than the stamp embossed ones, and maybe as much as the script embossed ones.  If you find a true hemingray blue 9 with a script embossing that'd be something.
 I think the book value for a hemingray blue 9 was 50-75??? or was it 40-50?? maybe 20-30?   I feel like it's none of those- fortunately no one wants to pay that much for one (which would make the price low right?) and unfortunately at shows people always want book value for them (awww no such luck).
 Nice insulator!


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 19, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Whoa, very informative Brains, guess I had better take a closer look at the "common" insulators I've stockpiled, haha.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 19, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Went back today for a hour after work. Pulled this stoneware crock or jug out. Ended up being broken with only half there. Not sure where other half went? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 19, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Good news is this crock or jug was surround by other bottles like Meds & Koppitz Melchers Brewing of Detroit Quart Blob was under it. Had lots of big crude air bubbles in it.  Meds are Atwoods, Whittemores French gloss, Another Fletchers Castoria. All Common I hear. Why can't I find a rare embossed Medicine bottle? Do they exist?  LEON.


----------



## Asterx (Oct 19, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Try scouring the nearby area for the missing piece(s)? I have had varied success finding the missing pieces to a broken crock, but sometimes they show up! Good luck, its kind of fun keeping an eye out for the missing piece as you dig... Thanks for the pics, keep it up []


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 19, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

I was digging all different kinds of different broken shards of jugs next to this one. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 21, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Went Back today with Treasurehunt Tom. Here's Tom in his hole with 2 lids. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 21, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Dug these 2 ACL's at another nearby town dump that was dug up with a bulldozer. Really didn't have to dig them up. The bulldozer did that for me. These were laying on top. Easy Pickings. Both from Detroit, Anybody know anything about the Smile? LEON.


----------



## Asterx (Oct 21, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Neat, I like the Smile acl. I've never seen that one... good graphics []


----------



## hunting262 (Oct 21, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Nice finds I sold an Atwoods bitters for 5 dollars so it's not that bad.[]


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 24, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Me & Tom went back to our river holes after work today for about a hour. I dug up this Medicine bottle. After doing a search in here nothing came up. Name is DR. J. W. KERMOTT on one side & DETROIT on the other side. Anybody familiar with this bottle or know anything about it? Is it common or Scarce? Any info greatly appreciated. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## tftfan (Oct 24, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

That OWL is coool ! We found 2 MELCHERS this year both base embossed, can we see the whole....thang please ?  AWESOME PICS !


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 24, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*



> ORIGINAL: tftfan
> 
> That OWL is coool ! We found 2 MELCHERS this year both base embossed, can we see the whole....thang please ? AWESOME PICS !


 
 Owl or Melchers? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 24, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Seen this OWL bottle on ebay get good money. LEON.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/OWL-Drug-co-SAN-BERNARDINO-CA-antique-western-pharmacy-bottle-Picture-drugstore-/110964912388?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&nma=true&si=S7TCro6fM1JPycGSmRuXvbJ90Sk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## mctaggart67 (Oct 24, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Dr. J.W. Kermott, not a true physician, started out in London, Canada West (older name for Ontario) in the early 1850s making a slew of different concoctions. He continually advertised his medicines widely, so presumably he enjoyed a strong trade, though we're hard pressed up here in Canada to find his bottles. They exist -- nice iron pontils -- but are very rare. He invested a substantial sum into real estate as a land speculator, which, at the time was a good proposition, since the quick pace of provincial railway development was forcing up land values almost daily. Then, in 1857-58, the boom went bust, and with it, Kermott was caught short, very short in fact. He had invested most of his money in land and, trading on his heretofore good business reputation, had borrowed thousands and thousands more. Consequently, he had a long list of creditors who pressed Dr. Kermott for their money. He didn't have it, and, as the saying went at the time in Canada West, he skipped down the line (literally, the railway line) to Detroit and and thus safely beyond the reach of Canadian civil courts.


----------



## Asterx (Oct 25, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

nice history mctaggart, thanks for the story []


----------



## mctaggart67 (Oct 25, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Hey, my pleasure. I've done a lot of research on Canadian patent medicine makers and druggists, with an eye to eventually publishing some sort of book, but that plan was hatched decades ago. Still no book, so I figure I shouldn't sit on the info; rather I should share when it helps somebody out.


----------



## Asterx (Oct 25, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Write your book! You know how to weave a good yarn I can tell...


----------



## tftfan (Oct 25, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

YO LEON....  this one.  Thanks


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 25, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*



> ORIGINAL: mctaggart67
> 
> Hey, my pleasure. I've done a lot of research on Canadian patent medicine makers and druggists, with an eye to eventually publishing some sort of book, but that plan was hatched decades ago. Still no book, so I figure I shouldn't sit on the info; rather I should share when it helps somebody out.


 

 Yes, Thanks for the info. Whatcha think my bottle is worth? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 25, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*



> ORIGINAL: tftfan
> 
> YO LEON.... this one. Thanks


 

 OK, Here's a Pic of 3 of them I found, The 4th one was allready in my collection. Quart size blob top. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 2, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Found some more today.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 2, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

more.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 2, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Alcoform?


----------



## Asterx (Dec 2, 2012)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Love the digging pictures. Neat Alchoform bottle [] Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 19, 2013)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Went back today & dug a couple more bottles. Was bumming when I found a Broken A. FUNKE before, was hopeing on a return visit I'd find a whole one. Today I did. And a Milk. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 19, 2013)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Embossing is real light. Looks like over tumbled right out of the ground. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 19, 2013)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Anybody familiar with this Milk Bottle?


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 19, 2013)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

back, has a 1914 date on it. LEON.


----------



## ILUV2DIG (Jun 19, 2013)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

AWESOME on-going thread! Great digs man!


----------



## deenodean (Jun 19, 2013)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Put my name down for a copy of that book.


----------



## deenodean (Jun 19, 2013)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

U got a real bottle graveyard going on there Leon...keep diggin' and postin'... Excellent embossed bottles..[sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 19, 2013)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

You can see the Broken A. FUNKE 2 pictures above the whole FUNKE. It's in that group of bottles broken in half, was going to try to get all the peices & glue back together, now I dont have to. The Broken one had real strong embossing on it though, this one real faint. There is more to be found there but the Mosquitoes eat you alive this time of year by the River. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 19, 2013)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Got the Cobalt Blue Stafford Ink from here Also. And the WinterHalter a while ago. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 19, 2013)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Stafford


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 19, 2013)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Cleaned.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 19, 2013)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

One of my favorites, The Winterhalter.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 19, 2013)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*

Cleaned.


----------



## ILUV2DIG (Jun 19, 2013)

*RE: Yesterdays finds/UPDATE*



> ORIGINAL:  Brains
> 
> Insulator's a cd-106 hemingray from the late 1890's.  The blue ones like yours are a bit uncommon, if you ask me- i once thought they were made during the 1894-1895 muncie plant shutdown/Covington re-activation because all the 9's with that style of prismic embossing like yours turn up in that same blue colour, a sort of green aqua colour, and sometimes a rare true green.  Most commonly the blue colour- i think i've actually seen more blue than aqua in that style.  Sometimes they're really junky too, there's a listing in the guide (for some reason) for a milky or bubbly hemingray blue hemingray 9 and 12. (they made the 12's in the same colours and embossings) that are the same thing... just for some reason randomly really bubbly.
> 
> ...


 

 I guess they don't call you "brains" for nothing huh? LMFAO[X(][]


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 30, 2021)

I should be going back to this River Dump this Spring. Been back a few times & did a few other post on this dump but don't know where those threads are. Buried 100 pages away? Still lots more to dig here I think. Wish me Luck. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 5, 2022)

2 I forgot to post years ago. LEON.


----------

